# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  MyNekad Pond and its population

## epoe

*Om Viktor, Om Beearacer, Om BobbyAswin,* dan *teman2 hobbiest* lainnya yg tercinta :
Ini adalah foto dan video dari Kolam Nekad saya dan penghuninya .........................
sekali lagi jangan dimarahin ya ...... :Photo:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwanskh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwanskh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Siap Om Tri, stl itu ikut nasehat u selektif piara max 10 saja

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Di ujung kolam masih kelihatan kosong kok bang :Yo:  Jadi masih bisa kok :Tape:

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rediansyah

> 2adc1fa5 pin bb sy, mari bikin lelang bersama dan sekarang namanya : bob, dtk & epoe lelang gembira


Izin Add Pin BBnya om..

----------


## Sigit#31

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Jadi kepingin punya kolam dgn populasi kayak begini nih .... Top tenan

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

